# nvidia tv-out

## abcdeef

hallo,

ich möchte an einen computer mit gentoo nur einen fernseher anschliessen.

das klapp auch gut solange der x-server nicht startet. will sagen solange der nvidia-treiber nicht geladen ist ist das ausgabebild auf dem fernseher gut.

so sieht die ausgabe des x-servers 

http://wase.urz.uni-magdeburg.de/fheidenr/agf/tvtime-output-00:03:25.jpg

meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "beli"

    HorizSync   30 - 50

    VertRefresh 50

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "nvidia"

   Driver     "nvidia"

   Option     "NoLogo" "1"

   Option "TVOutFormat" "AUTOSELECT"

   Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Option "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "beli"

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "simple layout"

    Screen      "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## hurra

```
Option "TwinView" "true"

Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

Option "TVOutFormat" "S-VIDEO"

Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     "30-50"

Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"   "60"

Option "MetaModes" "1024x768, 1024x768;"

Option "TVStandard" "PAL-G"
```

So siehts bei mir in der Device-section bezüglich des Tv-Outs aus.

----------

## abcdeef

das bringt nichst: gleiche ausgabe wie oben im screenshot

----------

## gabelhonz

Konfigurier es doch einfach über das "Nvidia X Server Settings" Tool.

Funktioniert bei mir super.

gruß

----------

## abcdeef

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Konfigurier es doch einfach über das "Nvidia X Server Settings" Tool.
> 
> Funktioniert bei mir super.
> 
> gruß

 

der hat dafür keine einstellmöglichkeiten

----------

## WiredEd

Also bei mir läuft ein Rechner als reines "mediacenter" mit mythtv ausschliesslich am TV mit folgenden Einstellungen:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "DPMS"          "false"

        Option          "NvAGP"         "3"

        Option          "NoLogo"

        Option          "RenderAccel"   "1"

        Option          "HWcursor"      "True"

#       Option          "ConnectedMonitor"      "TV"

        Option          "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"

        Option          "UseEdidFreqs"  "True"

        Option          "TVStandard"    "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVOutFormat"   "COMPOSITE"

        Option          "TVOverScan"    "0.65"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "TV"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Das Bild ist aber über den Composite-Ausgang etwas matschig, und bei horizontalen Kamerschwenks ruckelt es ein wenig, genau wie unter Windoof. Ansonsten geht es aber. Immerhin sind die Farben makellos.

----------

## Robmaster

Probiers mal mit der xorg.conf 

Viel Glueck

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/CID"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"GLcore"

	Load	"i2c"

	Load	"bitmap"

	Load	"ddc"

	Load	"dri"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"int10"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"

	Driver		"kbd"

	Option		"CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"

	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"

	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"

	Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"

	Driver		"mouse"

	Option		"CorePointer"

	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"

	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"

	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"

	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"

	Driver		"nvidia"

	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"

	VendorName  "Gainward"

	BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500"

	Option	    "TwinView" "on"

	Option	    "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5 - 35.1"

	Option	    "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50.0 - 61.0"

##	Option	    "TwinViewOrientation" "TV Above CRT"

	Option	    "TwinViewOrientation" "TV RightOf CRT"

	Option	    "MetaModes" "1280x960,800x600"

	Option	    "ConnectedMonitor" "TV, CRT"

	Option	    "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

##	Option	    "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

	Option	    "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

##Option von fedorawiki

	Option	    "RenderAccel" "on"

##Option von nvidia readme

	Option 		"CursorShadow" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier	"DELL D1626HT"

	VendorName   "Dell"

	ModelName    "Dell D1626HT"

	DisplaySize  380	290

	HorizSync    30.0 - 107.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

	ModeLine     "2080x960" 148.5 2080 1344 1504 1728 960 961 964 1011

	Option		"DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "TV-Geraet"

	VendorName   "TV-Geraet"

	ModelName    "Monitor 800x600"

	HorizSync    31.5 - 35.1

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 61.0

	Option	    "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#	Identifier	"Default Screen"

	Identifier "Screen AGP TwinView"

	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"

	Monitor		"DELL D1626HT"

	DefaultDepth	24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		1

		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "720x350" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		4

		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "720x350" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		8

		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "720x350" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		15

		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "720x350" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		16

		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "720x350" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth		24

		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "720x350" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "AGPTwinView"

	Screen         "Screen AGP TwinView" 0 0

#	Identifier	"Default Layout"

#	Screen		"Default Screen"

	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"

	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode	0666

EndSection

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es gibt hier im Forum etliche Anleitungen zu nvidia tv out.

Suchen nach twinview und TV out. Und klarmachen, was Du willst. Zum Beispiel Bild clonen oder nur temporär den Fernseher nutzen. (Ich nutze den Fernseher nur für die Ausgabe von Filmen oder Fotos. Andere wollen auf dem Fernseher auch mit der Maus agieren.)

----------

